# Cold Steel Espada?



## TheExpert (Nov 12, 2011)

I am looking for a new knife for my edc, I am currently looking at the Cold Steel large Espada. What you guys think $200 worth it? And I also carry large knives just what I like so knife under 4" is out of the question. "2nd kind of cool." -nutnfancy. Although if anyone has any better knives that fit this "tactical" knife pursuit please let me know.


----------



## Shooter21 (Nov 13, 2011)

you should get the g10 version its much more practical
http://www.knivestown.com/cold_steel_knives/cold_steel_folding_knives_100235.asp


----------



## TheExpert (Nov 13, 2011)

yes I completely agree with you from a budget and from a functional aspect, but what can I say I am a sucker for shiny lol


----------



## Dirty Bob (Nov 14, 2011)

Have you looked at the larger offerings from Spyderco and others? I own some Cold Steel products, but in the higher-priced range, I think you get more for your money from other makers. I like the materials and the designs from Spyderco much more, for instance.

CS has downgraded some of its knives from decent steel to less desirable stuff in recent years. Even in the low-price range, compare the steel (and probably also the heat-treat, though I haven't tested the low-end CS blades) to bargain knives from Mora, in Sweden. The Swedish knives are a much better deal, IMHO.

Another line of folders to look at is the ZT (Zero Tolerance) knives. BIG folders with very solid locks and first-rate steel and other materials. They aren't cheap, but they have a good reputation among knife people.

I have no doubt that you can get a good knife from CS, but I think I prefer to look for high-end knives elsewhere. Your mileage may vary. Ultimately, you're the only one that has to be happy with the purchase.

Best wishes,
Dirty Bob


----------



## TheExpert (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, I have looked into both of those makers actually, the spyderco military and one of the larger ZT as well as emerson and benchmade. But no one has a blade in that big for the price. The other makers use better steel in their folders CS usually uses AUS8 which is decent at best, but I dont really mind sharpening once a month anyway. Although CS VG-1 is really good in fact. Ill prolly buy that espada then buy a spyderco their prices are reasonable. What do you think of ZT I looked at them but they seem like a lot of money to me?


----------



## Dirty Bob (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't have a ZT, but the reports have been very positive. I would have one if they weren't banned -- along with all locking folders -- in my municipality. It's strange: I can legally carry a small fixed blade, but a Spyderco Delica is enough to get me arrested! I've heard people say that the knife law is not enforced, but I know of cases where it has been used as the only law used in an arrest, so I'm staying legal with a Swiss Army knife and other non-locking folders.

I especially like the framelock designs used by ZT, as I'm not a big fan of liner locks. The 300 series are really large folders, with beefy parts and a great design. With their reputation, I'd buy one if I could carry it.

I agree with you on AUS-8: it's OK, given a good heat treat. One of the reasons I like Benchmade and Spyderco is that both have had a very good reputation for heat treatment. Some of the Spydercos are even made in the US!

I'm sure you'll be happy with the Espada. The CS knives that I'm avoiding are all their low-end stainless models.

Stay safe,
Dirty Bob


----------



## Meganoggin (Nov 18, 2011)

I dislike the Cold Steel line up and I really don't like the way they are marketed.

I do however love the Zero Tolerance line up of knives. If you want a big beefy, wicked sharp folder at a bargain price, take a look at the ZT0200. It has very thick liners, great grippy G10 handles, a strong pocket clip and a very sharp 154CM blade. You can pick them up for around $140. I have had mine about a year and it has never let me down.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 18, 2011)

Let's keep the thread on the knife itself and leave all Lynn Thompson and other Cold Steel politicking out of it.


I like the Cold Steel products I've had to date, but don't have any of the their newer products or folders for that matter. You may want to run a standard net search with the word review tacked on and you'll get all the positive and negative feedback you could hope for.


----------



## Dirty Bob (Nov 18, 2011)

> If you want a big beefy, wicked sharp folder at a bargain price, take a look at the ZT0200. It has very thick liners, great grippy G10 handles, a strong pocket clip and a very sharp 154CM blade. You can pick them up for around $140. I have had mine about a year and it has never let me down.



Good information! The ZTs I've looked at had very solid-looking locks, pivot pins, etc. I think the ZT0200 is a great-looking knife. Glad it's serving you so well. I wish I could legally carry one.

I don't hate Cold Steel, but I don't think that they offer the best bargain out there anymore, either at the inexpensive end (where Svord folders and Mora fixed blades rule), or at the high end, where I lean toward the makers I suggested. They still have some good-looking designs, but I spend my money elsewhere.

This is the best time ever to be a "knife knut," with more and more choices than ever before. If someone likes CS best, that's fine with me. That's why there are so many different knives: to serve a variety of needs and tastes. I won't publicly badmouth any knife sellers, but I will criticize their products if they aren't good.

All my best,
Dirty Bob


----------



## Patriot (Nov 29, 2011)

Like TheExpert stated, the other manufacturers mentioned don't offer tactical folders in the size range of even the mid sized Espada. I've carried a lot of 6" CS folders including the Vaquero and currently the now discontinued Voyager XL. They are "perfect" large folders in my book and I don't the Espada would be any different. I find that the largest Espada is beyond the size that even I'm willing to carry but the 5.5 looks nice. I would have preferred a more conservative 4.5 / 5.5 / 6.5 blade size line up from this series because the 5.5 is smaller than what I carry now and the 7.5 is far too big. Other than that, I've handled them and they're incredibly well executed folders. In context, I'm own and enjoy many manufacturers including ZT, Spyderco and Benchmade.


----------



## TheExpert (Dec 8, 2011)

Cold Steel really has some great designs I really love my spartan........... but if it had s30v blade, g10 handles flow through, milled liners, titanium triad lock, that would be my perfect knife. But until then........ sad really great designs poor materials.


----------



## bnemmie (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a good friend that is as much into knifes as I am into lights, He carrys and Espada every day and loves it. He usually has at least 4 blades on him at any one time. Hope it helps.


----------

